# Best Breed(s) of Dog for Mountain Biking



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw this video below on the No Cal Forum and got me to thinking about getting a dog to ride with. Been on the fence for awhile with getting another dog and this might be the motivation I need. Anyone got some recommendations for what breeds might be a good mountain bike companion? From what I have seen on the trail it looks like dogs from/mixed with Labrador make good candidates Also, Border Collie/Australian Shepard's come to mind or mixes with them.

Enjoy - Thanks to TahoeBC for the video


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a black lab mix and she loves biking with me. That being said, she loves it because she has so much energy. Like, a TON of energy. If she doesn't get at least 1 walk + 1 bike ride per day she's tough to handle. I think you'll find the same thing with most trail dogs.

That being said, border collies, Australian shepherds, lab mixes, and lean dogs like that are good bets. I've also heard littler dogs like Jack Russells can be good.

I'm sure you already know, but they can be tough to train to run alongside you and it can take a while. I'm still not totally comfortable taking mine on trails that come near roads on the off chance that she might wander too far.

Also, be sure to check out the "Dogs with Passion" thread to see plenty of examples of trail dogs!


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

GoldFly said:


> .... Also, be sure to check out the "Dogs with Passion" thread to see plenty of examples of trail dogs!


Cool, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome clip...love it! Can't wait to be at a place in life where I have the time for a dog. Very soon. 

I grew up with terriers but think I will get a blue healer when the time comes. Healers will innately follow which makes them a prime breed for trail dogs.

I've seen a couple vids of that trail looks killer. What's it called?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

My experience with many friends that have dogs that I ski and bike with, I'd shy away from the herding type dogs like Border Collie/Australian Shepard they are wired to chase and often get in your way, frankly they can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Slightly unrelated, but this is the first video I can remember seeing that made me really want to get a dog and train it to go biking with me. I still watch it every now and then because it just makes me happy.






This one is a good one as well:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Axel the Weimaraner can run all day. A secret So Cal trail system.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

My black lab mix is awesome on the trail, but he overheats easily in the summer months.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Labs are generally not built for biking:

British labs (shorter, stockier, strong chest and hips) are bred for sitting in a blind for long periods of time then swimming into ice cold waters, diving through thick brush and carrying a large goose back to the blind, then waiting for minutes or hours to do it again. I have 2 british labs who are amazing family dogs but get tired after about 4-5 miles jogging. Also they get very hot unless its 55 degrees. 

American labs (longer, taller, leaner) are bred for some of the same but with a little more emphasis on open field hunting (with a walking hunter), so they tend to have more endurance but still have thick coats for swimming in winter waters, and easily overheat. 

I would think the best breeds for biking (assuming we're talking at least 10 miles, 2K-3K feet of climbing for typical ride) would be those dogs who are bred for endurance, for example to run with horses or cattle: Australian Shepherds, Weimaraners, German Shorthaired Pointers, Beagles, Australian Cattle Dogs, Vizsla. Except for the Shepherd, all those mentioned are short-haired, lean, muscular, fast dogs, who are bred for all-day work with live-stock or humans on horses.

German Shepherds have some stamina but I think biking will be too hard on their hips and will wear them down fast.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback was a great riding buddy. Lots of speed and endurance.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Sedona


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Skyline in Big Bear


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mine was a great bike dog too.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

I think you'd be good with just about any medium to large working or sporting breed. I've always been partial to Brittanys and German Shorthairs.

Though mixed/mutts make for GREAT dogs too.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> ..... I've seen a couple vids of that trail looks killer. What's it called?


That is Armstrong Connector & Coral trails in South Lake Tahoe


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

as far as running goes, a husky would be great. if they can run all day pulling a sled, they could run with you for a few hours. it would just be a matter of keeping them cool. maybe keep their hair short, or going in cool weather...


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have settled on a Vizsla. I will have him in another year or two.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Own a Husky (actually my second), good luck getting one to do what you want off leash with wild critters (deer) in the area. Running is natural for this breed, so is running away.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

shepards

please note a human can outlast a dog on trail easily

humans can pursue something indefinitely, dogs can't

so, don't kill ur dog ... outriding one is all too easy


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I have had five dogs and only one was both a good pet and a good riding partner (a dobie hound mix). Among the others, and the best MTBr dog, was a Walker **** Hound. But he was spooky and seemed to need about 100 trail miles per week...or more. I have seen over two hundred mile weeks over 4 rides. Eat, sleep, run, repeat. He seemed perfectly happy to get up in the morning and go again. If it wasn't offered he took it..despite real efforts to keep him on the property. All of the others, despite being 'sporting' breeds, simply could not keep up for more than about ten miles. I would guess that any kind of extreme in climate or terrain would make the choice that much harder. Good luck.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

NorthSideOf50 said:


> That is Armstrong Connector & Coral trails in South Lake Tahoe


Cool...thanks!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm working with this guy, he's Buddy the **** hound, has a ton of energy but gets distracted on walks so no trails for him for now. Considering taking him out for snowshoeing to see how he does.









Any pointers on training?


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I love my V.









Rudi steaming after a 20 mile dawn patrol.
















They need a lot of exercise and they become very attached.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

As someone said above, you can easily out-run your dog on a bike. My dog is a a lab/terrier mixed breed who loved riding and was an excellent trail dog. I used to take him out with me all the time but I think I over did it. He is 12 years old now and has gone through 2 ACL operations (expensive). He still has a good life but his riding days are long over.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

If you want a dog that will never stop get a pointer


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

The gf and i both have yellow labs. Hers is 3 and mine just turned a year old. We got them out on the trails at about 4 months old, hiking the trails first. Then short rides on the same trails. Now they either lead or follow behind or alongside as we ride. And they have never run off from us.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

The pointer is an absolute beast dog, my friends is the most athletic creature I have very seen, she is mega annoying but but does not herd. My golden doodle is a much better hiker than trail dog, it was good while is lasted.


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Here are my three trail dogs. A hound/cattle dog mix, a jack russell/westie mix and Brittany from well established working/field trial lines.









I don't think there is anyone breed that is for being the best trail dog, but rather I'd be looking for specific characteristics/qualities within a dog that would make it more likely to be a better trail dog. There certainly are breeds however that are better suited, but there have been many mutts of unknown origin that have been great as well.

Here's what I'd be looking for.

1) Desire to please/handler focused. You want a dog that just wants to run with you and that makes them super happy/motivated.

2) Low prey drive. Nothing will derail a fun ride like the dog chasing after every squirrel, turkey or deer.

3) Slim build, longer legs and short/thin coat. It's nice to be able to ride in warmer temperatures and not be as concerned for your dog. This also depends on where and how much you ride. My jack russell/westie with short legs can rip the singletrack, but I need to take it easy on the double track or long descents. If you meander through flatter 5-10 mile singletrack rides, many breeds, even smaller ones can handle this.

4) Well socialized (if you are going for an older adoption). You don't need a dog getting startled if you come around a blind corner and meet another trail user.

5) Not the dog, but commitment to good obedience. This can to an extent correct things like higher prey drive. My dogs ride in the heel/behind position and know that command well. When I take off, I call the command, even if they were ahead sniffing, they pull over and let me lead. I want to be the first of us through the trail for a variety of reasons.

I wouldn't say any of my dogs are perfect. I can't hammer with the westie/Jack russell, her legs are just to short. My cattle dog can be startled easy, and while sweet can be initially nervous with new people.

The Brittany is best. He's breed to run. You'll be hard pressed to find other dogs that can cover terrain like he will. He handles the heat well too. He loves it and is very friendly. Only problem is, he's a bird dog with a short attention span. If we stop riding, you've got 30 seconds to get going again or he's off searching. And he can be 100 yards away pretty quick. He'll find me again quickly, but still something I have to keep tabs on (compared to a dog that will just stay around).

But in general, any of the working dogs should be great (Brittany, Visla, Weim, GSP, Heeler, Border Collie) as long as they get good socialization and training.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Training my dog now. She's half blue heeler half weener dog (I know I know.... she's a rescue). She's about the size of a jack russell. She's 9 months old now, has a great recall and her energy is ridiculous. So far I've been building her up with rides around my house. She has no problem keeping up and has stayed behind/next to me naturally. Monday might be her first day on actual single track, probably only a mile or two.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Early training ride when me and a friend were training our trail dog puppies. Mine, (the black one) is a Rottweiler mix. Hers is a Rhodesian Ridgeback. Both are excellent trail dogs.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one with some Jett-dog in it, he was about three in this one.


----------



## local523 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Weimaraner Trail Dogs*

I'm a fan of long-legged, lean sporting dogs. Here's my 2 Weims.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

local523 said:


> I'm a fan of long-legged, lean sporting dogs. Here's my 2 Weims.


Wiggle butts! That looks like Strawberry Peak.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

CptSydor said:


> My dogs ride in the heel/behind position and know that command well.


Even with a trainer we're struggling with this with our hound, he's easily distracted trying to smell everything on our walks so not even trying walking without a leash. Took him once to the trails and to my surprise didn't pulled a lot but was all over the place sniffing and zig zagging like crazy.

Also working on the here command inside the house with a little bit of success. The weather has been crappy so we haven't done much outside other than the walks twice a day.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

local523 said:


> I'm a fan of long-legged, lean sporting dogs. Here's my 2 Weims.


What are those backpacks? Our trainer recommended a backpack for the winter walks so he can carry weight but don't know if they're worth it and which one to get.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

This one is awesome if you haven't seen it.

Lily the Trail Dog Rides Again - NSMB.com


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

A good sturdy mutt from the pound. There is sure to be plenty of pit mixes. That would be a great trail bike dog. I've never biked with one but did bring my dog (a pit mix ) on a very intense Adirondack hike and was stopped and told by multiple hikers I have a special dog to do that.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

Vader said:


> Wiggle butts! That looks like Strawberry Peak.


That's funny, we call our GPS wiggle butt. Some times I think his tail is going to hit his nose.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Cattle dogs.

Also known as blue or red heelers.

The are herding dogs so they rarely run off to chase game like hunting breeds.

The are smart, trainable, agile and very tough. Similar to border collies but IMO cattle dogs are not so spastic.

Cattle dogs are bred to be outside working dogs, less so as pets, not all fluffy and cute and made to sit on a rug.

Unlike dogs made for the water, a wet cattle dog doesn't smell bad, which is important for that post-ride trip home. 

Aside from the occaisonal dunk in the river, they need no grooming.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

We ride with our Weimaraners all the time. Weimaraners, German Short Haired Pointers, Vislas, English Pointers are all good choices.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

Where you ride(temp) and what type of trails you like to ride will really dictate what might be the most suitable breed. I might have missed that info if it was provided. 

I live on the coast of BC, so most of the trails are a little slower and pretty tech so it really opens up what kind of dog will do ok at riding. If I'm riding my local trails, my dog knows soooo many short cuts he is often sitting down the trail waiting for me to show up. When we go to the interior, we(wife and myself) often take turns riding slower so its not too hard on the dog.

While breed selection will be important, luck will also play a huge role. Our last dog, was a mastiff/lab cross and no way should he have been a good trail dog, yet he did super well. If we were on trails he knew, he would just trot along at his own pace and when we would regroup he would just carry on down the hill where we would pass him as some point. Short cuts also played a huge roll in things. 

Our new dog, is an English lab, and while he should be stockier and lower energy, he ended up being a smaller and lighter dog with tons more energy than we expected and loves to rip the trails. We limit him to 20-25 k rides if the conditions are good and the trails are right and he does awesome.

my vote would be for a lab mix, if the right mix could be found.

Also with hearding dogs, they tend(not all) to get out of sorts in group rides trying to herd people and can nip at heels. Other than that, they can be great on the trails

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

My Vote? Go to the pound and find an athletic looking castaway in need of an awesome owner. There's always a slew of mixed-breeds that can run and would make great trail dogs with a little training.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^that post is full of win!!!!


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

dog riding pic just because....


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Forster said:


> My Vote? Go to the pound and find an athletic looking castaway in need of an awesome owner. There's always a slew of mixed-breeds that can run and would make great trail dogs with a little training.


No doubt, & even if you are looking for a specific breed you can find one in a pound or breed specific rescue organization.


----------



## local523 (Feb 2, 2007)

I haven't owned many dog breeds but I'm a bit sold on the Weimaraner, though they're not for everyone. Much of it depends on your rides - do you go out for 1 hour, 4-5 hours, mellow pace, or fast downhill? You have to look at the body type of the different dogs - lean or thick, short, medium, or long legs, overall weight and size, etc... and see which best fits your riding style. I like to go out for at least a few hours so the lean, long-legged dogs seem to have good endurance for it. 
A dog is like a horse in which it go until it's exhausted (to the point of collapse) and there's been a steep learning curve to figure out how far to push them. When the rides have been downhill and fast my dogs have ended up with ripped paws (totally my fault) as a result of not being able to choose their steps as carefully. Taking it a bit slower has solved those problems though the pads can still get worn out on the long rides. I've tried pad toughener and a other few products but it seems like a gradual buildup in ride duration is the best method. I tend to hike more than ride with them these days the biking wears them out faster. I can bike 10-12 miles in the hills over a couple of hours with the dogs, versus the same mileage hiking over 5-6 hours.

Some dogs seem to better than others at being off-leash, which seems to be a combination of training and breed instincts. According to the histories of Weimaraners I've read, they were normally kept indoors, close to there masters versus outside in the kennels with other breeds, hence their close connection with humans. My dogs never stray more than 50 feet and always come back. Our training program has emphasized this. I inherited both dogs, so this wasn't something I taught them. I could leave my gate open all day and they would never run away. They follow me around everywhere, all day
. 
They are not a dog that likes being left alone all day. Like any other working/sporting dog, they need to be occupied, otherwise your house will be destroyed. We inherited both dogs from families that liked they way they looked without reading up the breed traits.

It takes a bit of training to make a good trail dog but the payoff is fantastic.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

samdemo said:


> dog riding pic just because....


Awesome - great pic. I think I'll print this out so my son can hang it on his bedroom wall with all the other mtn bike p0rn he already has up.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

The best trail dog I ever rode with was a standard poodle. 

That said, my group of riding partners typically frowns on someone bringing their dog as we've had too many trips where the owner nearly killed it by overrunning it or the darn thing would always be in the way.

My buddy's Aussie is an alright bike/ski dog but the owner is a slow rider so it's easy for the dog to hang back with him out of the way. Skiing gets to be a pain sometimes but it's fun to hold the dog back while the first skier gets a few turns ahead then watch the dog porpoise through head-deep powder trying to catch up.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Get one with short hair.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

1 vote for Australian Sheppard, 1 hr or 4 hrs just changes how long she sleeps after wards


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> I'm working with this guy, he's Buddy the **** hound, has a ton of energy but gets distracted on walks so no trails for him for now. Considering taking him out for snowshoeing to see how he does.
> 
> View attachment 1101855
> 
> ...


A lot of dogs find walking boring. Try a slow, 1 mile ride at 6 mph and see if they follow. My dog (Husky-Lab)was horrible when going slow, trail work and the sort, but when the speed increased, everything "clicked" and she was in.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Jett enjoys the ride to the trail head almost as much as the trails themselves.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Awesome vid Net ^

Jett's a good old boy, I sure miss Bandit.









The one riding partner that never complained and kept me entertained at the same time.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Ole Bandit.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Friend of mine just recently picked up a Parson's Terrier which really is a longer haired, longer legged Jack Russell. For whatever reason, his dog is totally calmer than a Jack Russell and very clingy so he's a natural fit for a bike dog. He's only (8) months old but kept up with us for 15 miles a few weeks ago. I was stunned. 

We usually go to Fruita once a year and there are more people riding with dogs in the Grand Valley than all other places I've ridden combined....by far!! It seems that 75% of them have Australian Shepards or Cattle Dogs. As somebody else mentioned, the Cattle Dogs might not be the "cutest" but they are sleek, streamlined and born to run. Plus they come in many different color palates.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I wish my Aussie mix would but he is lazy as hell. He is also scared of load noises and nearly every place with trails around here also has a gun range that would scare the crap out of him.


----------



## Denes (Nov 6, 2007)

My trail dog is Cattle Dog/Jack Russell mix. About 20 lbs. After being adopted and surrendered a number of times we got her, and in a short time realized she would be a great trail dog. She's now 7 and still joins me for rides up to 20 miles. As has been stated above, trail dynamics make a huge difference. We had been living in central PA with rocky trails that were a bit slower. We're now riding fast/flowy trails and the increased speed makes a difference at the end of the ride. Though we are limited a bit in mileage and top speed due to her smaller stature, when we've had issues on trails (sliced pads and porcupine quills) she's fairly easy to manage or carry. She seems to have learned her lesson with porcupines (after three incidents) but I still carry needle nose pliers. Just as with the obedience training build up pad toughness mileage slowly.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Denes said:


> My trail dog is Cattle Dog/Jack Russell mix. About 20 lbs. After being adopted and surrendered a number of times we got her, and in a short time realized she would be a great trail dog. She's now 7 and still joins me for rides up to 20 miles. As has been stated above, trail dynamics make a huge difference. We had been living in central PA with rocky trails that were a bit slower. We're now riding fast/flowy trails and the increased speed makes a difference at the end of the ride. Though we are limited a bit in mileage and top speed due to her smaller stature, when we've had issues on trails (sliced pads and porcupine quills) she's fairly easy to manage or carry. She seems to have learned her lesson with porcupines (after three incidents) but I still carry needle nose pliers. Just as with the obedience training build up pad toughness mileage slowly.


What is it with central PA, dogs and porcupine? I've had my problems there as well on backpacking trips.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Completely biased, but yeah, get a Vizsla...
















Other athletic gundog/pointer breeds like Wei or GSP would make good choices too.


----------



## dbblackdiamond (Sep 6, 2005)

David R said:


> Completely biased, but yeah, get a Vizsla...
> 
> View attachment 1103488
> 
> ...


We were looking for a biking companion too and settled on a Vizsla after watching this video: 



Our Vizsla is now 7 months old and we hike with her and we have to limit her or even at that early age, she could go all day. Next spring, we'll start riding with her as she will be 1 year old. Can't wait.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

How can you make a post like that without at least one cute puppy pic!!!
:eekster:


It's hard to limit them at a young age, but also really important so you're doing the right thing there. Ours took naturally to riding, she always hangs at the back of the pack to avoid getting in peoples way.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

More Adventures of Axle. Oak Creek, AZ


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

I am partial to hunting dogs that can run...German shorthair pointer, Brittany, etc. biggest challenge with them though is keeping them on the trail as their natural instinct will be to hunt and roam and cover ground in search of game. That being said, I have a Boston terrier (seriously), that when younger would keep up with my GSP when biking...Even after 10-15 miles...a dog like a Boston terrier shouldn’t be able to do that (shallow chest, short legs and short nose)...but she could somehow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Vader said:


> More Adventures of Axle. Oak Creek, AZ


Beautiful pic and beautiful weimeraner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Aussies are wonderful trail dogs!


----------



## dbblackdiamond (Sep 6, 2005)

David R said:


> How can you make a post like that without at least one cute puppy pic!!!
> :eekster:
> 
> It's hard to limit them at a young age, but also really important so you're doing the right thing there. Ours took naturally to riding, she always hangs at the back of the pack to avoid getting in peoples way.


LOL... I agree that at that age it is important to limit them, even though they could go on for much longer. We have been limiting her to 8kms for us, which translate into 10kms for her. It seems like a long distance, but we stop frequently and she does a mix of running, trotting, sniffing, waiting for us, etc... so it is not 10kms of the same motion. 
Here are a couple of pics of her. The first one, she is about 10 weeks old. The next 2, she is about 6.5months old.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

More Axel. Glen Canyon.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

And more! Snow biking Cougar Crest in Big Bear.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Two great looking doggos there!!


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

My old aussie mix was a great trail dog. Very smart and super good at distance commands. She could be running 100yards away and i'd say sit and she'd skid to a stop and wait. Then i could point and she'd go in that direction. She did that pretty much out of the box. We taught her to "pull over" which meant to go to the side of the trail and sit to let other riders pass, etc.

We ride now occasionally with a friend's rescue mix that is about 35lbs and part pug, terrier, and other mystery things. She does great. Good instincts about staying out of the way. We can overwork her though so have to be careful.

I currently have a pug who says no every time i ask him if he wants to go outside and an english black lab who just doesn't have the speed/endurance for this sort of thing. 

I would also emphasize (as others have) to be careful about over exerting a dog. Some dogs will kill themselves without a whine trying to please their owners. You have to look out for them.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I know that for the most part, huskies would not be good trail dogs because they tend to get distracted and do their own thing. I have owned Siberians for 20+ years, and even the best trained and tempered one that I had was a monster off leash. He would go where he wanted to, and fast. On leash, he was very good though. I could also never see thme doing trails in the spring and summer temps. I won't shave them down, but still.

SAme with German Shepherds. Another breed I have owned for 20+ years. Definitely less independent than the Huskies, but also not always good for running off leash. The hips thing is also a big consideration, but the Shepherds I have owned are mostly non-show stock, so the hips are not super sloped. I have only ever owned rescues of both breeds.

We did have an Australian Cattle Dog (Sally) who would have been perfect for trail running. She was a tank! But, she had been thrown out of a car window as a pup (people suck...but that is another thread), and had serious hip and leg damage that prevented her from running for long periods of time. My ex was a Veterinarian, and Sally had been found in the median of the freeway and brought into the clinic. We immediately adopted her after the surgery etc. She went camping with us though, and did 1000's of hiking miles with my ex.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Another vote for Weimies. The best. But you do need to keep them working or they will bust your ass.


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

I had a Border Collie for many years that was a great trail dog. So easy to train and would always respond to a command. She could be at full run with other dogs in the area and I would tell her "Down" and she would go down every time and just stop. She could run all day and loved it. She ended up a bit arthritic in her later years (11+) so I think I may have ran her a bit too hard, but she always loved it. I have an Aussie now and she is a little more stubborn. When she gets a command she thinks about it to decide if she wants to obey or not. I take her riding but she doesn't seem to be enjoying herself. She always wants to head for home or the car. She lives for her Frisbee. We also have an Aussie/Husky mix now. Great dog, a sweet girl but she will chase anything that moves and if she is off the leash you need to be talking to her all the time so all her attention is on you, otherwise she is gone.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

I would recommend a short haired, skinny, long legged, medium to big sized female.

Having lived with pointers, collies, weimaraners, sheperds, rotweillers, border collies, labradores, now I can only think of addopting a dog, specially if for bike riding, because there is not a specific breed developed. If you can find one with the above traits, she would likely be a very capable of being trained to a traildog.

Traildog is the evolution of the street dog, crossed with maddog bikers.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

The best trail dog is the one you have!

Seriously, you guys are getting me misty-eyed for my pooches. The best trail guy we ever had was my dad's mutt. He looked like a fox mixed with a collie and he could run all day. My favorite was our English Springer Spaniel who was a giant wuss (she would lay down waiting for someone to carry her over rocky sections) but I still loved that dog.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Low Pressure said:


> I love my V.
> 
> View attachment 1101862
> 
> ...


Vizsla!

Friend of mine has one. Very active dog, very good breed for mtn biking. But, you better have other stuff for your Vizsla to do because being on the trail for 3-4 days a week ain't gonna cut it for these dogs. They are not active but very hyperactive.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I sometimes think ours is defective because of the amount of time she spends lying around...



Yes they're active dogs, but IMO they need attention and company as much as outright activity. They're not a great breed if you're going to leave them home alone for 8-9 hours every day while you're at work.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

David R said:


> I sometimes think ours is defective because of the amount of time she spends lying around...
> 
> 
> Yes they're active dogs, but IMO they need attention and company as much as outright activity. They're not a great breed if you're going to leave them home alone for 8-9 hours every day while you're at work.


They are cool dogs, if I was home more I would seriously consider buying one.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

b1rdie said:


> I would recommend a short haired, skinny, long legged, medium to big sized female.
> 
> Having lived with pointers, collies, weimaraners, sheperds, rotweillers, border collies, labradores, now I can only think of addopting a dog, specially if for bike riding, because there is not a specific breed developed. If you can find one with the above traits, she would likely be a very capable of being trained to a traildog.
> 
> Traildog is the evolution of the street dog, crossed with maddog bikers.


Best post in the thread. Adopt a dog from your local shelter. Tall, skinny, and a focused demeanor, looks you in the eyes. That's what you want. Though mutts with certain hunting/bird dog/working traits have an advantage for sure.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Most dogs that are just in the yard are not going to be good trail dogs. They don’t get the pads built up. I lean to the healer side and they need to be with you most of the time walking or riding but tend to stay with you on the trail. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

b1rdie said:


> I would recommend a short haired, skinny, long legged, medium to big sized female.
> 
> Having lived with pointers, collies, weimaraners, sheperds, rotweillers, border collies, labradores, now I can only think of addopting a dog, specially if for bike riding, because there is not a specific breed developed. If you can find one with the above traits, she would likely be a very capable of being trained to a traildog.
> 
> Traildog is the evolution of the street dog, crossed with maddog bikers.


I'm on weimaraner number six. All have been rescues. Axel, who is in all the pics I posted was a owner surrender on craigslist. So is his weimaraner brother who is mom's dog and doesn't trail run. The Rhodesian Ridgeback I also posted on this thread was a rescue through RR Rescue. I even do home inspections for RR Rescue. I'm familiar with the quirks of the breeds so I gravitate towards them.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Vader said:


> I'm on weimaraner number six. All have been rescues. Axel, who is in all the pics I posted was a owner surrender on craigslist. So is his weimaraner brother who is mom's dog and doesn't trail run. The Rhodesian Ridgeback I also posted on this thread was a rescue through RR Rescue. I even do home inspections for RR Rescue. I'm familiar with the quirks of the breeds so I gravitate towards them.


Anny was the weimaraner I had 35 years ago, a very capable traildog she would be, but by that time we lived in big city, and she stayied with my parents when I moved.
Very nice pictures of your dogs!
I will try to put one of nala here, she was found on the streets and became a very nice company on my 10 mile rides, only she has some GS genes and long hair so she suffers on summer if there are no water streams on the way.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sodog has become a great trail dog and camper with me.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

He’s got the Passion. :thumbsup:


----------

